# Front steps redesign questions



## moe67 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi DIY'ers,

I'm getting rid of the old flagstone steps that were here when i bought my house. Here is how it looks currently...























And this is how we would like it to look...









I think with some excavation work it can be done. However, the well is off to the left of the house(looking from the road) and runs directly through where most of the excavation needs to be done. The connection to the house is right under the current stairs and I also understand that the power that goes back to the well is only 18" or so under the ground as opposed to the 4' or so for the water line itself. 

I am wondering if the lack of cover i will have by digging up and shaping the lawn to accomodate a set of concrete steps will be bad for the water line freezing come winter.

Another question i had was whether or not i will have to build another retaining wall(on the right side of the steps next to the garage). It failed from age i think and not too much weight so i was hoping to do just do away with it. 
Thats my project for the next little bit...any insight from the crowd?

Thanks,

Moe.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Moe----You must keep the well piping protected from frost---From the pines I'm guessing your frost line is about 42"---

You are going to have to give us a location of the well and pipe.---mike---


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Water line*

Moe, Need more information. Where are you? The primary concern is to make sure the water line doesn't freeze. The power should be buried according to local code depth, but not necessarily to the depth of the water line.To be on the safe side I'd bite the bullet and make sure all is correct rather than having to make adjustments after you finish your project.


----------



## moe67 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am in New Brunswick, Canada. 

For the well location, at the top of the second picture is a little wooden box and inside that is the well. You can also see it in the third picture on the left hand side.

I think we're going to scrap this idea and build some wooden steps going up to a new landing with a nice hand rail. We're going to take out the retaining wall and put the steps through that area. Not as nice as concrete but a decent alternative.

Thanks for the help!

Edit: Hoping to make it look something like this...


----------

